# Lime Fool With Strawberries



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Fools are light desserts made of fruit and whipped cream. They date back to the 15th Century England. White Chocolate gives this Lime Fool a contemporary twist ...

 lime fool with strawberries, white chocolate & kiwi ..  

1/4 CUP WHIPPING CREAM 
1/4 CUP LIME JUICE FROM FRESHLY SQUEEZED LIMES
1 TSP GRATED LIME ZEST 
6 OUNCES LINDT OR BELGIAN WHITE CHOCOLATE CHOPPED

3/4 CUP CHILLED WHIPPING CREAM
1 TBLSP SUGAR

2 CUPS SLICED HULLED STRAWBERRIES
2 KIWI - GREEN FRUIT SCOOPED OUT AND SLICED THINLY
4 WHOLE STRAWBERRIES
4 LIME SLICES



1) BRING THE FIRST 3 INGREDIENTS TO SIMMER IN HEAVY SMALL SAUCEPAN 
2) REDUCE HEAT TO LOW AND ADD CHOCOLATE, STIRRING UNTIL MELTED AND SMOOTH
3) POUR INTO MEDIUM BOWL AND REFRIGERATE UNTIL COOL BUT NOT SET, STIRRING OCCASIONALLY ABOTU 20 MINS. TO 25 MINS.
4) BEAT 3/4 CUP CHILLED CREAM IN ANOTHER MEDIUM BOWL TO SOFT PEAKS & BEAT UNTIL PEAKS STIFF AND THEN FOLD CREAM INTO THE WHITE CHOCOLATE MIXTURE
5) PLACE SCANT 1/4 CUP SLICED BERRIES IN EACH OF FOUR 10 OUNCE WINEGLASSES
6) PRESS KIWI SLICES AGAINST THE SIDES OF EACH GLASS
7) SPOON 1/3 CUP CREAM MIXTURE INTO EACH GLASS
8) SPOON SCANT 1/4 CUP SLICED BERRIES IN THE CENTRE OF EACH WINE GLASS, PRESSING INTO CENTRE SO BERRIES DO NOT SHOW AT SIDES OF GLASSES
9) SPOON REMAINING CREAM OVER AND SMOOTH TOPS
10) COVER AND CHILL 6 HOURS
11) TO SERVE USE SMALL KNIFE AND MAKE LENGTHWISE CUTS IN THE WHOLE STRAWBERRIES WITHOUT CUTTING THROUGH STEM ENDS
12) FAN 1 STRAWBERRY ATOP EACH DESSERT AND ATTACH LIME SLICE TO RIM OF GLASS

 This is a lovely summer dessert ... 

SERVE WITH AN ESPRESSO ON ICE, OR A PROSECCO OR CAVA ... 

ENJOY,
Margaux Cintrano.
CIAO. 
5)


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Fools are light desserts made of fruit and whipped cream. They date back to the 15th Century England. White Chocolate gives this Lime Fool a contemporary twist ...
> 
> lime fool with strawberries, white chocolate & kiwi ..
> 
> ...


Margi,
emmmmm
Thank you I adore lime and have made a copy...
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 13, 2012)

*Kades: Colorful Too, Red, White & Green ...*

Thanks Kadesma. 

It is a gorgeous dessert too and quite versatile ... Let me know how it turns out ...

Have a lovely week,
Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm English and I'm a fool, needless to say, I love this recipe.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 13, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

WOW ... Thanks GQ ... always a pleasure to hear from you. This is a refreshing lovely dessert ... and so versatile ... The placing in a tall stemware glass is so impressive too ! 

I had thought to ask you about how you prepare your Fools ? 

Do you use different fruit or do you employ wafers or Lady fingers instead of white chocolate ? 

Would love to try yours too !

Buonasera, Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 13, 2012)

I've only ever done a simple fruit and cream fool Margi, nothing else added. I am also a fan of syllabubs. I'm a creamy fool!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 13, 2012)

GQ,

A creamy fool, you say ... ha ha ... I am a chocolate fool then !

The Vet had loved this dessert for years ... So, I found the recipe in the Northern UK trip Book and decided to prepare it and then post it ...

Have a lovely evening ... Big Football Game On Tonight ... 

Margi.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm add ingredients to grocery list. This sounds good.  Thanks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 14, 2012)

Margi,
This looks like a tasty recipe.  And pretty easy too.  Fool that I am,  I didn't save it yesterday.  Don't you love the internet. It's still right here where you shared it yesterday.  It must mean I'm supposed to copy it and say Thank You.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Leasing Space,

Thank you for the compliment ... Let me know how it turns out ...

I understand that you are the Head Chef of a Military Base. From Monday through Friday 7.30am to 9.30am I provide English Lessons for the Spanish Officers in Madrid ( The Paratroopers ) ... I work with men ranging from 39 to 60 who require SLP Level 3 for NATO Missions Abroad ( Afghanistan for example ) ...  Where are you located ? 

I am a Publishing Journalist for the Expat Press, however, I do not have to be at the Magazine Office until 10am, and therefore, I am quite fulfilled doing this part time work, as it has provided me with the inside story on Spain, its politics, economy, traditions, gastronomy, tourism, history, and celebrations ... It is like an Inter-exchange of cultures and I enjoy it very much ... 

I hope to hear from you regarding the Lime Fool ! 

Kind regards, Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Whisk a doodle,

Thanks for your interest ... it is a lovely dessert and refreshing, in addition to versatile and easy to prepare ...

Let me know ur results ...

Kindest. Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 14, 2012)

I am in the Army. I am a night baker not really a head Chef.  I am in charge of a few Soldiers that work at night with me. I have been cooking in the Army since 1996. I do a lot of basic cooking and baking for work. I have cooked all of the US and the world for the Army. I have been to Iraq, Korea, and about 8 states. I enjoy it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Good Evening Leasing This Space.

Thanks for your reply. 

I see that you have quite a cirriculum vitae & background ...

Do you ever prepare Valencian Chicken Paella ?  

Have a lovely evening and thank you for your interesting professional details.

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------

